
Ask HN: Why did Andrej Karpathy take down the Stanford CS231n videos? - max_
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;karpathy&#x2F;status&#x2F;727618058471112704
======
hackerboos
"Advocates for the deaf on Thursday filed federal lawsuits against Harvard and
M.I.T., saying both universities violated antidiscrimination laws by failing
to provide closed captioning in their online lectures, courses, podcasts and
other educational materials."

Torrent available:

[http://mega.co.nz/#!0FtFyCjJ!_hXJXCBNN-rZgJXuw-mpAb-D-
MHS4AJ...](http://mega.co.nz/#!0FtFyCjJ!_hXJXCBNN-rZgJXuw-mpAb-D-MHS4AJ8hZS-
QYnSXd4)

Or:

[http://academictorrents.com/details/46c5af9e2075d9af06f280b5...](http://academictorrents.com/details/46c5af9e2075d9af06f280b55b65cf9b44eb9fe7)

Archive.org:

[https://archive.org/details/cs231n-CNNs](https://archive.org/details/cs231n-CNNs)

------
detaro
He listed these reasons why Stanford took them down:
[https://twitter.com/karpathy/status/727622433046335488](https://twitter.com/karpathy/status/727622433046335488)

